# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  La Ferme des Rescapés a besoin de vous

## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

Clic animaux organise une collecte pour la Ferme des Rescapés, qui, suite aux intempéries, rencontre de grandes difficultés.

Nous remercions clic animaux pour leur soutien.

Nous remercions infiniment toutes les personnes qui pourront participer à cet appel à l'aide.

https://www.clicanimaux.com/collecte...nimaux-menaces

----------


## superdogs

A vous tous, 

Lorsque j'ai rencontré celles que j'appelle au fond de moi les Dames de la Ferme.. avec un D majuscule, en allant chercher mon Alma, qui coule des jours heureux maintenant, j'ai été profondément touchée ; leur lutte quotidienne se lit sur leurs visages ; leur personnalité même est synonyme de "Eux avant tout" .

600 animaux, rendez vous compte.... et 2 femmes..peut-être quelques bénévoles, par çi par là...

J'ai vu les hectares de terrain, j'ai vu les chats, les chiens, les chevaux... j'ai vu par quels moyens de fortune elles tentent d'assurer la survie de tous.

J'ai vu le chevreuil qu'on leur amenait, juste au moment où j'étais sur place, qui avait été percuté par une voiture : je suis restée dans ma voiture, à attendre qu'elles aient fini de s'occuper de lui. Et je serai bien restée encore plus longtemps, s'il avait fallu... 

Pour elles, si fortes, courageuses, dotées d'un coeur inimaginable, un clic, un don, aussi minime soit-il..
ça me fend le coeur pour elles, que les intempéries soient venues mettre à mal tant de travail, de privations...

 5 € ou 10€, multipliés par tant .... leur sera utile ; elles le méritent tellement

Je relaye, j'appuie, parce qu'elles sont des *D*ames ! de *Grandes Dames*, vraiment !

Merci pour elles, du fond du coeur

----------


## dogeorge

moi j'ai des corbeilles en plastique de différentes tailles
un grand kennel
si elles peuvent venir jusque GIGNAC c'est a leur disposition

----------


## aurore27

Les clics dont faits.

----------


## Fée des chats

Elles font effectivement un boulot incroyable à elles toutes seules ces 2 femmes
Elles cherchent des bénévoles pour les aider au refuge mais ne trouvent personne, je trouve ça dingue, moi si j'étais à côté d'un refuge comme celui là mais le kiff j'irais me retrousser les manches pour les aider

----------


## superdogs

Ah mais carrément ! j'y passerai aussi du temps, si je pouvais, pour filer un coup de main.. mais c'est vraiment trop loin pour s'y rendre régulièrement. 

J'incite tout le monde ici à aller jeter un oeil sur le site de la Ferme. Et si vous pouvez faire un petit quelque chose, c'est un plus encore!

----------


## Fée des chats

C'est clair avec plus de 600 animaux ils ont besoin d'aide physique et des dons.
Allez moi j'espère ça pour elles pour l'année 2020  ::

----------


## bab

Appel aux dons pour les animaux de la Ferme des Rescapés

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...yP48juei7Gy7l4






> APPEL À BÉNÉVOLES - OPÉRATION CADDIEUne opération caddie aura lieu le vendredi 31 juillet de 8h30 à 19h30 à Intermarché Prayssac, nous recherchons des bénévoles ! L'idéal est d'être 3 en permanence.
> 
> Si vous souhaitez participer, merci de noter vos heures de présence sur ce calendrier :  https://framadate.org/7HxG93Uw44ghXJO1
> 
> Si vous participez pour la 1ère fois, ou si vous souhaitez participer à la prochaine opération caddie, merci d'envoyer vos coordonnées à Élisabeth Virgo : elisabeth.virgo[@]orange.fr ou https://www.facebook.com/elisabeth.virgo
>  - 
> 
> Merci !
> 
> ...

----------


## doriant

@Célie si jamais ca vous dit pr une source eventuelle de dons supplémentaires, pkoi ne pas inscrire la ferme ds les bénéficiaires de la boutique sur le bazar? en plus vous etes là et diffusez reguliermeent des annonces donc c tt indiqué. Excusez-moi car je n'ai jamais pris le tps de vous contacter a ce sujet je pense, mais je le redis et pour tte asso presente et active ici qui lit ca, la boutique est faite pour vous, donc si vous le souhaitez n'hesitez pas a me mp !! il faut juste en référer aux gerants pour obtenir leur accord et un rib ou paypal pr reversement.

----------


## dogeorge

J'ai tjrs plein de corbeilles plastique et un grand kennel à venir chercher

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

Merci beaucoup Doriant j'en parle à la présidente de l'assos.

Merci également à Dogeorge pour sa proposition mais actuellement nous avons des corbeilles plastiques en masse et il nous est compliqué d'aller récupérer le kennel.

----------


## Patricia45

Ce serait une bonne idée de rajouter la Ferme des Rescapés afin de leur apporter notre aide via les achats sur ta boutique Doriant.
J'espère que ça va se faire !!  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

je n'ai pas de nouvelles, g relancé célie ya qq temps deja. Je peux pas mieux faire.

----------

